# Please Help Save Holly Hill!



## Cat Lover (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello, this will only take a fraction of your time. 

Recently at Abbey Cat Adoptions, one of the kittens, Holly Hill, has been diagnosed with serious congenital eye disease. If she doesn't get treated soon she might have to have her eyes removed or be euthanized. Her only chance is to be seen by an opthalmic veterinarian but it would cost literally thousands of dollars. I'm asking you to help us save her life, you can go to http://www.abbeycats.org to learn about Holly Hill's case and on finding ways to donate. Remember even $1 goes a long way! Their charitable number is 88190 0401 RR0001.

Thanks for you time, and let's all hope Holly Hill will get treated!


----------

